

Time to Apply to Inc 500/5000 - transburgh
http://www.inc.com/inc5000apply/
Anyone from HN going to apply? I know most startups are to young but a few might qualify.
======
alain94040
One stupid requirement from the application: your company must have been
generating revenue since 2005. What happens to startups that actually are
growing like crazy today but were not around in 2005?

I can understand some need for past performance, otherwise Inc. can't compute
a growth rate, but still...

~~~
cperciva
It makes sense to have some minimum starting point -- e.g., the $200,000
revenue in 2005 which is required here -- because it's easy to get
astronomical growth rates if you're starting from low enough.

That said, I think this would have been better accomplished by saying "if your
revenue in 2005 was less than $200k, we will treat your company as if its 2005
revenue was $200k" -- don't allow companies to measure high growth rates
simply because they're starting very low, but don't exclude them either.

------
transburgh
Anyone from HN going to apply? I know that most are early stage but there
might be a few more established companies running around here.

~~~
siong1987
"# Have been founded and generating revenue by the first week of 2005, and
therefore able to show four full calendar years of revenue"

Not many HN companies can actually apply for it.

